# Spring '09 Newsletter (Attached)



## Alix (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, lets try this way too. Some folks are having issues with their browsers.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 15, 2009)

That was great, Alix, thanks!

This is the first time I can remember a newsletter.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 15, 2009)

There were some problems with the linking in the PDF so the links are a little "messy".

The first one in Barbara's article takes you to the site where you can express your opinions.

The one that appears between each article takes you to the site.

The second quote is:
_“Tomatoes and oregano make it Italian; wine and tarragon make it French. Sour cream makes it Russian; lemon and cinnamon make it Greek. Soy sauce makes it Chinese; garlic makes it good.” _
Alice May Brock

I have no idea why it picked up the link.


----------



## luvs (Apr 15, 2009)

to subscribe where would i give my info?


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 15, 2009)

You are automatically "subscribed" as a DC member as it is sent to your email address.  But just click the link in Alix's post at the top of this thread.


----------



## Toots (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job guys - I enjoyed that!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 16, 2009)

My huge compliments to the newsletter team, what a nice job!!  The new look has improved by leaps and bounds, and pdf format will make it easy to save into our file as well, great job!!

BTW, if anyone is having a problem opening the file and using firefox, I suggest trying it with IE.  When I upload a pdf file into web usually works better with IE.


----------



## Alix (Apr 16, 2009)

luvs said:


> to subscribe where would i give my info?



luvs, you have to allow admin emails on your profile, then it goes automatically to the email you signed up with. 

Anyone having any issues viewing the newsletter?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Job Miss Alix!!! Ya need to go in the publishing business!!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 17, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Good Job Miss Alix!!! Ya need to go in the publishing business!!



Loved your story Uncle B!  I am going to have to try that recipe for Fill Up!  Oh, and by the way, I am starting my catering prep this weekend by making 150 heart shaped peppermint patties.....I am sure there will be some imperfects I can throw your way.....that is if you are interested!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 18, 2009)

Wonderful newsletter!!  Thank you (to all who contributed and for the behind the scenes people) for your hard work putting it together!!


----------



## luvs (Apr 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> luvs, you have to allow admin emails on your profile, then it goes automatically to the email you signed up with.
> 
> Anyone having any issues viewing the newsletter?


  yes, alix, thanks for asking. i don't recieve letters. i may have clicked on something way when ago, something?


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2009)

luvs, go edit your profile as I mentioned and you will get emails.


----------

